# Voltímetro con ADC pic 16f688



## Sylar7112 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola a todos! estoy haciendo un voltímetro con el pic 16f688 que mida de 0v a 50v, y para lograrlo hize un divisor de tensión para multiplicar el voltaje x 0.1, pero no sé cómo hacer un programa que exprese ese resultado, se que se hace con los comandos (en PBP) ADCIN, ADCON, ANSEL, etc. pero no sé configurarlos, podrian ayudarme?

Gracias


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 12, 2012)

hola, 

Este es un voltimetro de 0 a 50v, pero es para el 16f877. La entrada del voltaje esta dividida por 10, puede que te sirva de guia, para  lo que quieres hacer.


```
'****************************************************************
'*  Name    : Voltimetro.BAS                                    *
'*  Author  : www.sharatronica.com                              *
'*  Notice  : Copyright (c) 2011 [select VIEW...EDITOR OPTIONS] *
'*          : All Rights Reserved                               *
'*  Date    : 14/05/2011                                        *
'*  Version : 1.0                                               *
'*  Notes   :                                                   *
'*          :                                                   *
'****************************************************************
Device = 16F877
XTAL = 4

LCD_DTPIN = PORTD.4
LCD_RSPIN = PORTD.2
LCD_ENPIN = PORTD.3
LCD_INTERFACE = 4
LCD_LINES = 2
LCD_TYPE = 0

Dim VALOR As Word
Dim VOLTS As Float

Cls 
DelayMS 150

ADIN_RES = 10
ADIN_TAD = FRC
ADIN_STIME = 50
TRISA = %00000001
ADCON1 = %10000000

DelayMS 100


While 1 = 1
VALOR = ADIn 0
VOLTS = VALOR / 204.8
VOLTS = VOLTS * 10
Print At 1,1,DEC2,VOLTS," ","voltios",0
Wend

End
```


----------

